

lsp is like ls command but more human-friendly - masukomi
https://github.com/dborzov/lsp

======
nowarninglabel
While I hesitate to augment core functionality with something before its
untested, I do think this looks pretty awesome and is exactly what I want 'ls'
to perform like. Nice work, looking forward to future versions.

